# Anflexen von Felge - Wie???



## ZOO!-Trialer (1. Juni 2004)

sers leutz,

ich will meine felge anflexe, weiss aber nicht wie.
soll ich gerade anflexen oda schräg???  ich hab keinen blassen, wie ich das machen soll. helft mir bitte weiter und gebt mir mal nen paar tips........

Jan


----------



## IBK (1. Juni 2004)

hast du zufällig schon mal die faq gelesen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (1. Juni 2004)

Auf die Flex eine Schrubscheibe montieren.

Das Rad mit der Achse in den Schraubstock spannen.

Flex ca. im 40° Winkel auf die Felgenflanke halten, Drehrichtung von der Radmitte weg nach außen. So hinhalten, dass das Rad durch die Scheibe angetrieben wird.

Passieren kann nichts. Nach den ersten Versuchen wirst Du feststellen, dass Du zu wenig ausgerichtet hast.

(Reifen muss runter, Steckachse raus)


----------



## mtb-trialer (1. Juni 2004)

wird die flanke durch die schrubscheibe rauer als durch eine "normale" trennscheibe?


----------



## Fabi (1. Juni 2004)

Ich habe mit der Schruppscheibe bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, als mit der Trennscheibe.
Wenn die Schruppscheibe ganz neu ist, dann merkt man deutlich die rauere Oberfläche der Flanke. Diese Wirkung lässt aber mit steigendem Verschleiß der Schruppscheibe nach.
Dieser Effekt war für mich aber nur bei den Try-All Felgen bemerkbar.
Bei den Echo Felgen wird die Oberfläche nicht so rau, aber immer noch rauer als mit der Trennscheibe. Wenn die Schruppscheibe dann allerdings schon etwas verschlissen ist, sind die Wirkungen der verschiedenen Scheiben nahezu identisch.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. Juni 2004)

Zum Schonen der Nabe gibts von Park Tool ein eigenes Werkzeug zum Einspannen von Achsen in den Schraubstock. Für Leute die viel am Bike schrauben sehr zu empfehlen - vor allem zum Felgenflexen, da das Laufrad 
sehr sicher und gerade im Schraubstock sitzt.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Juni 2004)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Schonen der Nabe gibts von Park Tool ein eigenes Werkzeug zum Einspannen von Achsen in den Schraubstock. Für Leute die viel am Bike schrauben sehr zu empfehlen - vor allem zum Felgenflexen, da das Laufrad
> sehr sicher und gerade im Schraubstock sitzt.



sowas macht man im zentrierständer


----------



## trail-kob (3. Juni 2004)

macht ihr bitte nochmal irgendwelche bilder eurer angeflexten felgen ... ? das wäre sehr nett und hilfreich...


meine felge sieht dermassen beschissen aus durch das anflexen und frisst bremsklötze ohne ende...


habe sun mammoth angeflext... so sieht das muster aus :


----------



## aramis (3. Juni 2004)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> meine felge sieht dermassen beschissen aus durch das anflexen und frisst bremsklötze ohne ende...



Dann haste alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## trail-kob (3. Juni 2004)

hm... und welche bremsklötze empfiehlt mir der herr aramis damit ich nicht alle 2 wochen neue auflegen muss ? das ist nämlich nervig und teuer... bin schon am überlegen neues hinterrad zu speichen... weil soooo derbst ist der vorteil nun auch wieder nicht... allein mit teer und gutem wetter war das bremsverehalten besser jedoch will ich ja auch bei niesel wetter trialn ... grrrrrrrrrrrrr **** it...


----------



## aramis (3. Juni 2004)

Wenns nich so viel besser zieht, dann probier mal ein anderes Blatt. Thierrys oder Koxx-Beläge sind sehr langlebig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (3. Juni 2004)

Bremsbeläge fressen ist schon mal positiv.

Ich habe jetzt auch Koxx Beläge. Die funktionieren bei mir mit Abstand am Besten (TryAll Felge)

Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als ob Du den Reifen nicht abmontiert hattest.


----------



## freshman07 (3. Juni 2004)

Hi Leude,

ich bin noch Beginner, was bringt das anflexen der Felge denn? (außer dass man sich Koxx-Beläge zulegen sollte...  


sAMSs  



Gott machte am 7.Tag keine Pause, er baute sich sein Bike zum Trialen!


----------



## trail-kob (4. Juni 2004)

doch doch ... der war schon runter.... hm.. ich werd mal koxx beläge testen wie ihr meint...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Juni 2004)

freshman07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leude,
> 
> ich bin noch Beginner, was bringt das anflexen der Felge denn? (außer dass man sich Koxx-Beläge zulegen sollte...
> 
> ...



da die oberfläche der felge rauer wird bremst es mehr...stell dir vor du schleifst mit dem gesicht über nen turnhallenfussbaoden(sehr glatt)...das würde lange zu bremsen dauern.
nun stell dir mal vor du würdest mit deinem gesicht auf ner asphaltstraße(sehr rau) bremsen...das wäre sehr rau...und würde mehr bremsen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Juni 2004)

So sieht das geflexte bei mir aus... ich dreh aber das rad nicht und halte die flex 90grad drauf... denn sonst könnt die Scheibe evtl. brechen (steht jedenfalls drauf) und das wollmer ja nicht...


----------



## aramis (4. Juni 2004)

Ich kauf mir heute mal ne Schruppscheibe. Wehe, das fetzt nicht!!! 

Fabi, wann bekomm ich meine CD wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (6. Juni 2004)

für alle die nicht wissen wie geflext wird....hier sei ein betriebsanleitung zum flexen....
flex dich  

das könnte ein mod auch gleich ma in die faQ´s stellen....


----------



## johnny.winter (6. Juni 2004)

Spitze!


----------



## freshman07 (6. Juni 2004)

Hi Leude, 

meine Bremsen sind zu schwach um aufm VR zu jumpen...   aber ich habe auch eigentlich nicht vor, mir direkt meine Felge zu zerdonnern, weil mein Bike noch relativ neu ist.. (knapp 2 Monate) Werd mir in Zukunft wahrscheinlich ein paar ordentliche Bremsen leisten müssen (falls jemand mir mal welche anbieten kann, oder ich sie immer dringender brauche, schreibt/schreib ich in den Suche-Teil), aber ganz abgesehen davon-.....: Kann man die Felge nicht auch anschleifen (mit rauhem Papier) statt die direkt zu zerflexen???

sAMS


----------



## aramis (7. Juni 2004)

Nee, das bringt nüscht.

Außerdem wird die nicht zerflext, sondern mit der Flex nur oberflächlich angerauht. Dafür muss dir deine neue Felge nicht zu schade sein.


----------



## freshman07 (7. Juni 2004)

Und wieviel deutlicher ist die Bremswirkung und der Bremsblockverschleiß (bei ner V-Brake) dann??? Ich meine, auf lange Zeit hin lohnt es sich doch sicherlich dann eher eine Scheibenbremse zu besorgen oder nicht?! 

sAMS


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (7. Juni 2004)

Wenn eine V-Brake gut funktionieren soll und vor allem bei Nässe, dann musst Du auch zu solchen Mitteln greifen und dann ist der Verschleiß bei beiden Bremsen ungefähr gleich.

Das Anflexen scheint die bewährteste Methode zu sein. Vorallem wenn es um Bremswirkung im Nassen geht.

Von dem was man so hört ist einen Scheibenbremse noch eine Verbesserung gegenüber einer HS33.

Aber das Anflexen kann man beruhigt machen. Die Felge macht man dabei so schnell nicht kaputt.

Die von mir zu beginn beschriebene Methode mit der Schrubscheibe hat mir der Lorenz Hoffmann gezeigt. Der macht das ausschließlich so und alle Fahrer für die er das macht sind zufrieden.

Ich war am WE im strömenden Regen unterwegs. HS33, TryAll Felge geflext, Koxx Beläge. Das war absolut Super! Klar bremst es im trockenen besser, aber ich hatte überhaupt keine Probleme bei Backwheel-hops und das auf sehr unebenem Untergrund. Zuvor hat das bei mir nie hingehauen.


----------



## freshman07 (7. Juni 2004)

WIe oft muss ich mir denn (mit angeflexter Felge) neue Beläge kaufen? 
Ich mein ansonsten halten die doch relativ lange...!? 

sAMS


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (8. Juni 2004)

Hängt davon ab wieviel und was Du fährst. Ich denke mal, zwischen 1 und 2 Monaten. Das kann man aber kaum einschätzen.

Aber was machst Du den für ein Theater wegen der paar Beläge? Fahrrad und Teile sind beim Trial ohnehin teuer. Und das mit dem Verschleiss der Beläge ist wie bei allem was man entsprechend intensiv (extrem) betreibt.

Zu guter letzt ist es ja auch eine Sicherheitsfrage mit so gut wie möglich funktionierendem Material unterwegs zu sein.

To the Limit! Ist hier doch die Devise.


----------



## sensiminded (8. Juni 2004)

hab keine flex bei der hand! hat schonmal jemand versucht mit nem drehmel die felgenflanke aufzurauhen - da gibts ja auch trennscheiben für. früher wurden ja sogar oft nur mit einer feile x x x in die felge eingeritzt. könnte man auch senkrecht zur lauffläche riefen ( lll <- son ungefähr) einbringen???  

wie ist die bremswirkung? kann mir vorstellen, dass es länger rauh bleibt als mit der flex - da die riefen etwas tiefer sein können.


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Juni 2004)

Mitm Dremel bringts nicht wirklich viel! Hilft halt nur die Bremsbeläge sauber zu halten und bremst deshalb etwas besser. Macht auch viel zu viel Arbeit!

Die Koxx Beläge halten meiner Meinung nach mit Angeflexter Felge ewig!
Also nen halbes Jahr ist auf alle Fälle drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Juni 2004)

ich hab meine felge damals ganz mühsam mit nem sägeblatt eingeritzt.. | | |
zuviel arbeit...die bremswirkung hält nicht lange an...


----------



## crazymonkey (8. Juni 2004)

Hat hier eigentlich schon mal einer die echo beläge (HS33) in verbindung mit einer geflexten felge getestet?? die echos sind ja noch weicher als die koxx vieleicht gehen die ja noch mehr ab als die klingenberg.  

bernhard


----------



## mtb-trialer (8. Juni 2004)

hab sie getestet....waren nach 1 1/2 wochen weg und haben dazu noch ******* gezogen....


----------



## turrobiker (11. Juni 2004)

Felgen "anflexen"   ???Bevor ich mir alle 3 Monate einen neuen Felgensatz kaufe,geschweige dem, daß mir die Beläge zusehns weggefressen werden..............                                                                      Probiert es erstmal mit Teer aus dem Strasssenbau. Hab ich dahmals schon mal bei meinem ersten Rad gemacht, und das hatte noch Cantilevers. Kommt echt nicht schlecht.Man sollte nur nicht zuviel rufschmieren, und das Teerstückchen sollte so um die 25°C haben,damit sich das Zeug auch verteilt.
So und jetzt legt die Flex weg und hohlt euch ein Stück Teer von der Strasse.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (11. Juni 2004)

Wo kommst Du den jetzt her?


----------



## Levelboss (11. Juni 2004)

turrobiker schrieb:
			
		

> Felgen "anflexen"   ???Bevor ich mir alle 3 Monate einen neuen Felgensatz kaufe,geschweige dem, daß mir die Beläge zusehns weggefressen werden..............                                                                      Probiert es erstmal mit Teer aus dem Strasssenbau. Hab ich dahmals schon mal bei meinem ersten Rad gemacht, und das hatte noch Cantilevers. Kommt echt nicht schlecht.Man sollte nur nicht zuviel rufschmieren, und das Teerstückchen sollte so um die 25°C haben,damit sich das Zeug auch verteilt.
> So und jetzt legt die Flex weg und hohlt euch ein Stück Teer von der Strasse.




Hast Du Deine Felge schonmal angeflext?  
Wenn ja, würdest Du hier nicht so einen Schei$$ schreiben.


----------



## matthias,wandel (11. Juni 2004)

vorallem finde ich lustig wie er sagt, ZITAT:"alle 3 monate neu felgen kaufen"ZITAT ENDE...
wenn du allerdings damit meinst jeden 2 tag anzuflexen könntest du recht hqabn, ABER das macht hier keiner  ....1 mal im monat und vor den wettkämpfen reicht vollkomen aus...und mit thierry oder koxx bloxx kommste dein leben lang mit hin.

bitte informier dich ERST hier im forum was es mit flexen auf sich hat, DANKE


----------



## aramis (11. Juni 2004)

turrobiker schrieb:
			
		

> So und jetzt legt die Flex weg und hohlt euch ein Stück Teer von der Strasse.



Danke für den Beitrag, du ernstzunehmender Gesprächsteilnehmer. Sonst noch irgendwelche hilfreichen Tipps?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. Juni 2004)

cola soll auch helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Juni 2004)

das sind echt die besten, hamm kein plan von irgendwas, machen hier aber auf krass, man man man...........klasse bitumen kannste echt verggesen, das weiß ja mittlerweile jeder trialer.......
man nur weil der ma vor 1000 Jahren n trial bike besaß, mient er ahnung zu haben...........


----------



## Schlingsi (11. Juni 2004)

mich würde mal interessieren, wie der hermance z.b. seine bremsen fährt. falls einer das 3. cotrials video gesehen hat und sich an diese scene erinnert... da hört man gar nix!
als ich bei meinem letzten bike die felge mal angeflext habe, da wars genau so laut wie mit bitumen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Juni 2004)

Also ich hatte die Bremsbeläge schön gerade ausgerichtet, nochmal angeschliffen damit die wieder einigermaßen plan aufliegen können und dann mit ner säge XXX reingesägt. Und seit dem ist es Geräuschmäßig um einiges besser geworden.

Ronny


----------

